# Best calls/sounds



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Im trying to get everyones angle on calls/sounds (mouth or e-caller) your most successful with for dogs and the area you call. I myself prefer howling, then some jackrabbit distress (primos double jack) or some bird distress (lohman crow, i bite the tip n lay into it). I hunt mid michigan which is mainly flat farmland n patches of woods. Im trying to film so any help from yoh on what to add to my arsenal is much appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rabbit distress works well here on a hand call, I have quite a few different hand calls that I like each one a little different. On my foxpro I like snoshoe II the best but mosttimes I think it's being different that works the best.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

+1 on that. The best sound in my opinion, Is the one everyone else is not using. Excluding Howling where what you say makes the difference.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

I can definately see where a different sound may work. Curuosity? I dont have jackrabbits here but it sure stirs em up n gets em in


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No jacks here either, but the sound works. This is one reason I believe that coyotes do not know the difference between distress sounds. It is a predatory instinct to be attracted to the sound of something dying. If it sounds like something might be dying. They will want it. That does not mean they will not be cautious while approaching. That too is a predatory instinct, some more of than others. Some coyote learn to exercise a little more caution than others too. I believe that they can be conditioned to a particular sound also, just like Pavlov's Dogs. Which is another reason why I like to switch distress sounds and I try to use something different than others.

When I say switch sounds do it from stand to stand. Not often will I switch distress sounds on one stand. (I do but not often)


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Really? I never woulda guessed that but now that u say it, makes sense. I mean, anything screaming in agony has a reason to which its doing such, usualy injury, but as curious as yotes are im sure they wanna kno the reason and the possibility of a meal so i agree.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have my most luck on rabbit sounds also, I do like to switch up the rabbit sound varieties to find out what is catching their ear. I think making the call sound as realistic as possible is an important key whether your using a hand call or an e-call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I too use rabbit distress the most, and mostly raspy high pitched.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Pup distress might also make them come a runnin. It worked for me when nothing else would.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry D Jones wailer call has been my go to for over 20 years .. Still have my original , but bought a couple extras in case I lose it . Some how the extras don't sound as good { to me anyway }.. Had good luck with it , rabbit distress , but it makes a good fawn distress as well that I use , especially where the rabbit has been over used . Never used an e-caller but I'm sure they have their place . Challenge howl is working good right now on dogs that were keeping me awake at night . There's another after this evening that won't keep me awake any more .


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I like the psycho tweety (black and yellow caller). It's real raspy and makes a great rabbit in distress sound. If you flicker your tongue, you can make some pretty crazy bird distress calls. I've called in more predators with this call than any other hand caller.

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/verminator-predator-calls-syco-tweety/

I got a hand made call from Don that I'm itching to try out. It's gotta have some kind of magical powers! Also having ItzDirty do me a call which I'm also looking forward to.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Which should be done about this time next week. I picked the wood and turned it today... It will get sanded and it's first coat of oil tomorrow. Then a day of drying.. Then another coat of oil... then I am out of town for the weekend... When I get back it will either get another coat of oil or be tuned.... it depends on that second coat....


----------



## jasonpredhunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Add a few TC Custom Call diaphragms to your arsenal and you'll never look back. It's the most realistic calls you can throw at them and they work best in high-pressured areas where other callers have done their thing and can't get the job done. Check us out at www.TCCUSTOMCALLS.com and be sure to check out the photo gallery for PROVEN results. Also, be sure to watch for our Web Videos coming very soon, for action-packed hunts and instructionals to help you pile the fur up. Warning: Our calls are dangerous...they are "Made for Killing". PLEASE DO NOT USE unless you like to see predators killed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jasonpredhunter. Why don't you jump up to "New members start here" and introduce yourself.

Sent you a PM !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I've mention this before-but here it is again-----Start your set out with the dying crow or young crow in distress sounds---brings in the real crows making all kinds of racket and flying over----Than start with your rabbit distress LOUD---If you haven't tryed this you should--Midwest boys this works where the old coyote has become wise-----sb---{p.s.--have your mo-jo 25yds up wind}*


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I got my TC diaphragm call Monday. Bought it because everyone raves about how easy they are to use. I like it a lot!!! Already had success with it and I'm sure there will be more to come the more I use it.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey C2C I gotta say my hat is off to you. Not having used a e call! Awesome! I use the hand calls 99% I like the 2-5 minutes of Jackrabbit for long distance and the cottontail distress for the shorter calling. Then I use a howler and the distress rabbit backand forth like the yote is standing on it and biting the rabbit once on a while but has claimed it. The real yotes for the area come right in.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Jessie ! Glad to see you stopped in bud.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

_Thankx Tom, the seasons coming up, figured I could learn some and share some too. _


----------

